# municipal water supply



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just checked to see how my water supplier treats my water.They say they use sodium hypochlorite.I continued on to try to understand exactly what this is.I'm mostly concerned with whether or not my water has chloramine.I'm not a chemist but can understand(eventually) what the info I'm reading is telling me.I don't think sodium hypochlorite is chloramine, but am not sure if it can generate chloramine.So just wondering does sodium hypochlorite mean there is chloramine in my water supply or not.This stems from replacing my RO/DI filters.I have a chloramine deluxe ro but if I don't need to remove chloramine then my filter replacement will be cheaper and I can filter more effectively by placing a different filter cartridge in place of catalytic carbon.And finally is there any other benefit to using catalytic carbon besides chloramine removal?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I found this for you, I am assuming you are in saratoga county(lotsa saratoga's in NY I found out too)

http://saratogacountywaterauthority...r_2011_Final-_Corrected_04032012.14284215.pdf

I see nothing for it but saratoga springs seems to get its water from different sources. 

Hypochloride , this is what I found
Sodium hypochlorite as a disinfectant

I hope this helps as too am curious so you got a partner in this research.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most of what I read likened SH to bleach.Possibly it is just bleech.I'm Heritage Springs water works in town of milton ,but your saratoga is accurate(saratoga is county,then saratoga,saratoga springs......All the same area).I appreciate your help.I don't think SH is or has chloramine but just wanted to be certain(top off 180 fresh mixing the RO/DI with tap ,but don't let tap sit for any time).I've been changing alot as now fertilising and trying to provide ultimate luxury(water quality)for fishies! Thanks again.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you are really concerned about your tap water, start making all water replacements or add-ons with Distilled or De-mineralized water. Neither source has any chloramine contamination. Also, both sources are Nitrate free.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just came from LFS. Told chloramine is totally different chemical,than sodium hypochlorite.Also told of a few local suppliers that use chloramine and mine was not one of them.Since he has been in the business for well over 30 years , and asked first "whose your supplier?"I think I'll trust his knowledge.So if others wonder like me ;there is always more than source(multiple LFS) to get info from.


----------

